# API Leaf Zone?



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Safe for my RBPs?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm sure it's safe for your fish, but there are far better ferts out there


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Its all i got within 50miles of my house, dam. Besides that i've got root tabs so im thinkin of useing both.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well what's your setup like? if you have a low tech setup, you might be ok with just some seachem flourish, flourish excel, and some root tabs under plants that pull heavily from the roots... i order my flourish and flourish excel off the web, i can usually get big jugs online for the same price i would pay for small bottles at the lfs. if you are going high tech, you might want to look into dry ferts, they end up being much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

i got:
2x melon sword
2x amazon sword
2x onion plant
4x cheap anubias bulbs

im thinkin root tabs and the leaf zone shoudl be enough?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you don't have a ton of light, you may just be able to get by with root tabs under those swords


----------

